# Murrells Inlet Boat rentals



## BigE (Jun 4, 2008)

Ayone in/around the Murrells Inlet area know where I might be able to rent a small inshore boat for fishing for a day? I want to take the Father In-Law and my 2 small kids out for a few hours, but really do not need the guide/charter services. I will be in the area the week of July 4th so I wanted to start talking to potential locations before hand since that is usually abusy week.

Thanks
E


----------



## TJSingleton (May 21, 2008)

I rented a skiff from Capt'n Dicks, but really wouldn't suggest it. 

You are really limited in where you can fish, and it's hard to know where to fish the inlet. We had no luck and only caught pinfish, 1 small whiting, and 1 small seabass. Most of the area you can fish is really shallow and doesn't hold fish. There are a couple holes, but trying to find them is hard. 

You can fish out by the jetties, but it can be pretty rough. I've had hit or miss there. Year before I did hook into a red drum. Sadly, the line broke trying to land it. 

If you do go, swing by Perry's Bait Shop and let them show you some spots to go on the map.

My suggestion would be go out with Capt Pete Walker. Here is some information about it. Honestly, I have only been with him once and ever since I have been spamming him here. I am sorry for that, but I'd rather see someone catch fish. We had a great time on our trip and plan to book one or two days with him next year.



Pete in another thread said:


> hey guys, if your interested in a charter, give me a call, 843.492.6683, allboutfishin.com,
> I can do one for $65 per person 4 person minimum...get ya offshore with out breaking the bank, licenses, bait and gear included...
> 
> Capt.Pete Walker
> ...


Here is a post about my trip: http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=415965&postcount=8


----------



## BigE (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks for the info TJ. I have fished in the inlet quite a bit and know a couple holes when the tides behave, and I think I have a map still marked up from Perry's from the last couple years. I usually have access to a nice 20' skiff but this year the motor is out for repairs. 

If anyone has any other links or 411 on possible private rentals, I'd love them.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

i never rented a boat myself, but i have seen plenty of people in rented boats fishing at the inlet. i fish at huntington beach (south jetty). the water can be very rough with fast currents and i never really see anyone who caught many as many fish as us shore bound anglers. most ppl in the rental boats dont seem to enjoy the current. if you know the area, you can load up on flounder.if you are not vety familiar to the area i would strongly recommend going out fishing with a guide.


----------



## MinnerTime (May 19, 2006)

Pawleys Island Outdoors have rental boats....and all you need for a fishing trip.....843-979-4666.


----------



## TJSingleton (May 21, 2008)

If you plan on doing some surf fishing, I had luck or saw people catch on the map below.

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF&msa=0&msid=106752348742778427636.00044ec905d50cddac48e


----------



## BigE (Jun 4, 2008)

On your map you show quite a few points there at the end of the spit on the N side of the inlet. Is there any public acess parking on Waccamaw Dr. there? I have never driven all the way out to the point there as I have always thought that it was private only.

Also, on the south side of the inlet, can you drive out Jetty Rd. most of the way to the south jetty wall or is that a service road for the State Park? I have seen mention of people talking about the ~1mile walk to fish that side of the inlt jetty wall.


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

I think there are boat rentals further down 17 (south of capt. dicks) as far a the south jetty goes...the spanish are all over the place, but way out of casting range, the north side seems to be hit and miss for the last week or so...I fished the rocks at garden city (from the boat) and didnt get a bite, but on the south side spanish where busting all over...so its really a day to day event....menhadden are around but not as thick as the should be..and the mullet are not here in any numbers....yet...Im lazy so Ive never walked the huntington beach area...but its at least a mile, if not more, If I can help, give me a shout...

Btw, thanks TJSingleton, I had fun also, great group of guys, take care...


Capt.Pete Walker
Surfside Beach SC 29575
843.492.6683
All Bout Fishin Sport Fishing Charters
AllBoutFishin.com


----------



## BigE (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks for the update Capt Pete. Im still looking into the charter as a possibility, but with 2 small boys to look after, Im more out to get them on the water for the adventure than the fishing... Obviously if I can get some trout/reds/flounder it is all the better, but it may be too much chop as usual in the sea entrance area for them. 

Does anyone now what kind of traffic the Huntington side gets since it is a long walk? I'm looking for 1 good day somewhere I haven't fished before and would love somewhere that is more "local". Most of the week Ill be out on the beach casting for the trash in the waves but I usually don't stray too far from the south end of the MB state park since that is where I stay.

And since I haven't said it enough yet... This group is amazing and immensely helpful. You are all such a wealth of knowledge and am grateful to be able to solicit your input.


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

Big E, the traffic on the Huntington side is far less then the north side probably because if the walk...I really don't see all that many people surf fishing there so it may not be a pressured...the problem is it very shallow off the beach on the south side, 

the Bahama winds we get this time of year really push the sand into that corner, not that any of the grand strand area is (deep) but that area is about 4-5 ft 250 yards off the beach. If you look at it from a seasonal point of view, the winter north east wind does the same thing to the north side just as the Bahama winds do to the south side.
All that being said, when the fish are there, its because of bait in the water, the Spanish love glass minnows, and that's what they are feeding on now, so a silver or gold Clark spoon with a 1oz weight might do the trick, or a white 2oz gotcha plug..

The wave action at the tip of the jettys is based on the incoming or out going tides....the wave stack up there primarily because of a sand bar 300 yards east between the fixed lights, its only 8ft deep! so on slack tides it pretty calm, but on the crest of a tide and the right moon phase they get big....hope this helps

Capt.Pete Walker
Surfside Beach SC 29575
843.492.6683
AllBoutFishin.com
All Bout Fishin Sport Fishing Charters


----------

